# printing on nylon mesh jerseys



## cathyhew (Jul 25, 2007)

I have screenprinting for a lot of years. But I still have problems with jerseys. The ink comes off. I have heard different things over the years. Use nylon ink with a catalyst, use regular plastisol, etc. I have tried it both ways but sometimes the ink still comes off. We use a heat gun, and have a fairly new gas dryer. What works for all you who regularly do jerseys?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

add 10% Nylabond and print normally. Run through the dryer.

What purpose are you using the heat gun?


----------



## cathyhew (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry, not a heat gun. Just a gun with a laser to check temp when it comes out of dryer.


----------



## Newcomb Graphix (Jul 13, 2007)

What's the best way to print on jerseys with large mesh holes? I just want the ink to be on the material and to leave the holes open.


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

I printed 150 jerseys last summer for my football team. I made what looks like a old pizza pan out of plywood. I glued it down and than put wax paper over it put the jersey on printed picked the hole thing up and put it on the belt. I know it's a lot of extra work but the ink was getting all over when i tried to pick the jersey off. hope that helps.


----------



## verdipro (Apr 30, 2011)

i just printed on mesh jerseys last night & saw this post. i was searching around because one of them slightly melted from my heat gun, they are polyester jerseys. but after seeing your post, i got a bit nervous, this ink will come off?

i am using a yudu with enviroline water based ink on polyester jerseys if that helps at all on your answer.


----------



## pyrophire (Jul 4, 2010)

verdipro said:


> i just printed on mesh jerseys last night & saw this post. i was searching around because one of them slightly melted from my heat gun, they are polyester jerseys. but after seeing your post, i got a bit nervous, this ink will come off?
> 
> i am using a yudu with enviroline water based ink on polyester jerseys if that helps at all on your answer.



Looks like those inks are made for cotton/poly blends, not just 100% poly. You need an additive for it to bind to the poly fibers or it will wash out.


----------



## verdipro (Apr 30, 2011)

I am fairly new to this. What is an additive? Can I apply the additive to the jersey now, even though they are printed? I am hoping this additive is some kind of spray.


----------

